# Grandson of "Black Widow", "Aviator", "The Boss" & "Sex Appeal"



## Cody_MFL (Jan 22, 2013)

*Grandson of "Black Widow", "Aviator", "The Boss" & "Sex Appeal"*

I'm going to offer our last round out of our foundation pair for sale. This Bird has some of the best blood in the world. This nice blue bar could be your next foundation breeder or be at the top of the race sheet every week. I'm Going to offer the bird for $300 obo. Before it goes on action. Any Question's my email is [email protected] or message me on here.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice bird I'm sure.At the price you may do better listing on IPigeon.


----------



## Cody_MFL (Jan 22, 2013)

I will post on IPigeon this weekend. The price is fair and it is obo.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I have one of these birds from Cody and David. She is a black wf hen and is a spectacular pigeon!! She is one of the best handling hens in my loft....I highly recommend this bird and would buy it myself for sure if I had the money. You can see mine here http://www.southtownracers.com/breeding-females.html Just scroll down to the black with white flights. You can click on the picture and see her ped.


----------



## Cody_MFL (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words matt.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow definately a Nice one.


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Wait. . . 

You called a pigeon "Sex Appeal"


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I once called one of mine "Slacker" and a few other names that are unprintable here on PT. Unfortunately, or maybe fortunately he didn't have a clue what I was saying.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice bird Matt. I know you have some good race results to back up your birds. If I were to ever pay $300 for one bird (which I never would)it better have top race results and parents with top results too , not just a GFL band on its leg. Cody , I think you would have better luck selling a baby off this pair by posting some race results of the parents or at least race results from a 1/2 brother or sister .


----------



## Cody_MFL (Jan 22, 2013)

I did not name the "Sex Appeal" she was 2nd National Ace Young Bird WHZB Of All Holland in 2006. Her full brother "The Guardian" was 1st National Ace Young Bird WHZB Of All Holland in 2006.


----------



## Cody_MFL (Jan 22, 2013)

Some Pictures.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Cody_MFL said:


> I did not name the "Sex Appeal" she was 2nd National Ace Young Bird WHZB Of All Holland in 2006. Her full brother "The Guardian" was 1st National Ace Young Bird WHZB Of All Holland in 2006.


Very good, sorry I offended you. I don't follow the big name birds. Its a nice looking healthy baby, but I will still ask this question: How do they fly for you? $300 is a lot of money for most people and I have found out for myself that most of the time that the $10.00 pigeon that a friend raised and flew locally with some success is a better buy than an unproven high dollar bird. I hope someone has some good luck with her.


----------



## Cody_MFL (Jan 22, 2013)

You did not offend me. Last young bird season was the first time we flew these birds. Due to a smash race our first 150 mile race in our club we did not fly a full season. My father has a full sister to the baby on his old bird team that is doing very well. 

200 mile race 58th 14.30 to win @ 1119.522YPM with 10mph headwind
300 mile race 12th 11.09 to win @ 1309.597YPM with 8mph headwind
300 mile race 16th 20.36 to win @ 1268.116YPM with 10mph headwind
400 mile race 58th 32.10 to win @ 1559.594YPM with 12mph sidewind
Last weekend race she didnt do well @ 200 miles with a headwind @ 24mph and 94* by 11:00Am.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Cody_MFL said:


> You did not offend me. Last young bird season was the first time we flew these birds. Due to a smash race our first 150 mile race in our club we did not fly a full season. My father has a full sister to the baby on his old bird team that is doing very well.
> 
> 200 mile race 58th 14.30 to win @ 1119.522YPM with 10mph headwind
> 300 mile race 12th 11.09 to win @ 1309.597YPM with 8mph headwind
> ...


Thank you, its sounds like you have some nice pigeons to work with, and a consistent clocking bird to race. It seems that Texas is a very windy place to fly pigeons. Good luck with your sale. I'm sure someone will be very happy with that baby.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

ERIC K said:


> Thank you, its sounds like you have some nice pigeons to work with, and a consistent clocking bird to race. It seems that Texas is a very windy place to fly pigeons. Good luck with your sale. I'm sure someone will be very happy with that baby.


I think I will make an offer if it doesnt sell. Cody, are you for sure posting it to Ipigeon if it doesnt sell for 300 here?


----------



## Cody_MFL (Jan 22, 2013)

I would like to sell it on here, so i dont have to pay the 15% fee. The $300 was just a start thats why i put obo.


----------

